# Verbal noun



## Roy776

Zdravím všechny,

Má jazyk český něco jako slovesné podstatné jméno? V jazyku polském mohl bych říct například "Masz coś do powiedzenia?" (Got something to say?). Je to možné v jazyku českém? Jestli ano, jak se tvoři ty formy? V polském jsou to podstatná jména rodu středního_, _které tvořime s koncem "-enie".

*Skloňování*

Infinitiv: powiedzieć
Nominativ: powiedzenie
Genitiv: powiedzenia
Dativ: powiedzeniu
Akuzativ: powiedzenie
Vokativ: ---
Lokál: powiedzeniu
Instrumentál: powiedzeniem

Děkuji předem.


----------



## K.u.r.t

čestina a polština jsou si hodně podobné. V češtině používáme koncovky -ení, -ání. Slova jsou také středního rodu jako u vás. Příklad: mluvení, dělání, ...


----------



## franglaiise

I guess this type of nouns exists in most Slavic languages, just be careful because, as far as I know, in Czech these nouns are not used in cases like the one that you mentioned.

You wouldn't translate _Masz coś do powiedzenia?_ as _Máš něco na "řečení"?_ You would rather say _Chceš něco říct? _or maybe _Máš něco, co bys chtěl říct? _(wait for native speakers to translate the sentence as well)


----------



## marsi.ku

Ano, tato slovesná podstatná jména nelze použít v každém případě - "řečení" skutečně neexistuje. A jak říká franglaiise, řekli bychom spíše "Chceš něco říct?"
Tato jména používáme spíš následovně: Chceš něco ke/na čtení, na psaní? Zvláštně už by ale znělo např. Chceš něco na jedení?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Am I right in thinking that phrases like "máš něco na praní?"* and "máš něco na žehlení?"** are okay in spoken Czech?  This construction is the equivalent of the Polish one that Roy776 was asking about.  I checked these phrases on Google, and I'm surprised to find only 2 hits, yet I hear this sort of phrase quite a lot. 

*Have you got any washing? Have you got anything that needs washing/to be washed?
**Have you got any ironing? Have you got anything that needs ironing/to be ironed?


----------



## Roy776

franglaiise said:


> I guess this type of nouns exists in most Slavic languages, just be careful because, as far as I know, in Czech these nouns are not used in cases like the one that you mentioned.
> 
> You wouldn't translate _Masz coś do powiedzenia?_ as _Máš něco na "řečení"?_ You would rather say _Chceš něco říct? _or maybe _Máš něco, co bys chtěl říct? _(wait for native speakers to translate the sentence as well)



I thought as much. But _Chcesz coś powiedzieć?_ is also possible in Polish, but I dare say that _Masz coś do powiedzenia?_ sounds more enquiring, somehow aggressive. But I'm not a native  speaker, so I might be wrong.



marsi.ku said:


> Ano, tato slovesná podstatná jména nelze použít v každém případě - "řečení" skutečně neexistuje. A jak říká franglaiise, řekli bychom spíše "Chceš něco říct?"
> Tato jména používáme spíš následovně: Chceš něco ke/na čtení, na psaní? Zvláštně už by ale znělo např. Chceš něco na jedení?



Both examples are possible in Polish.
Chcesz coś do czytania/pisania? (Do you want something to read/write?)
Chcesz coś do jedzenia? (Do you want something to eat?)

Předpokládám, že v čestině i tam říkáte _"Chceš něco jíst?"_, ne?


----------



## franglaiise

I'm not sure if the phrase is used a lot but I've already heard _Chceš něco k snětku?_ which would translate as _Do you want something to eat?_, i.e. _Chcesz coś do jedzenia?_ But I'm afraid that the word _snětku_ only exists in this phrase (I've never seen its nominative form). And as you can see, it's not a verbal noun or at least not the kind we're talking about.


----------



## franglaiise

Roy776 said:


> I thought as much. But _Chcesz coś powiedzieć?_ is also possible in Polish, but I dare say that _Masz coś do powiedzenia?_ sounds more enquiring, somehow aggressive. But I'm not a native  speaker, so I might be wrong.



I see what you mean. _Masz coś do powiedzenia?_ may sound as a challenge, something like _Have you got something to say in your defense?_ 
But I think it depends on the situation and the way you say it really.

That might be _Máš, co bys (k tomu) řekl?_ in Czech but I'm not sure.


----------



## marsi.ku

> Am I right in thinking that phrases like "máš něco na praní?"* and "máš něco na žehlení?"** are okay in spoken Czech?


Yes, Enquiring Mind, it's possible to say it in spoken Czech. However, I'd sad more "máš něco na vyprání?" and "máš něco na vyžehlení?". These two sentences expresse more the sense of "to be washed/ironed".



> I'm not sure if the phrase is used a lot but I've already heard _Chceš něco k snětku__? which would translate as Do you want something to eat?_


Attention, "snětku" is wrong and it's written "snědku": Chceš něco k *snědku*? You are right that we don't use this word in another forms but the spelling is derived from past form of the verb "sníst" => sně*d*l => sně*d*ku.


----------



## franglaiise

marsi.ku said:


> Attention, "snětku" is wrong and it's written "snědku": Chceš něco k *snědku*? You are right that we don't use this word in another forms but the spelling is derived from past form of the verb "sníst" => sně*d*l => sně*d*ku.



Yeah, that makes sense.  Sorry for the mistake, I've only ever heard it, I've never seen the written form.


----------



## marsi.ku

There's no problem. The pronounciation is with "t" so I understand it.


----------



## Roy776

marsi.ku said:


> Yes, Enquiring Mind, it's possible to say it in spoken Czech. However, I'd sad more "máš něco na vyprání?" and "máš něco na vyžehlení?". These two sentences expresse more the sense of "to be washed/ironed".



I somehow feel that these are different usages of the verbal noun, but I can't really explain why, so I won't elaborate on it. But it seems to me that the verbal nouns are always used when a verb becomes the object of a preposition. _do czegoś_ probably corresponding to Czech _na co_, as it seems, although the Czech one might not be standard.

I just found:
*Dzięki za powiedzenie mi to!* (Thanks for telling me this!)
Which would translate literally into Czech as
*Díky pro řečení mi to!*
which is most probably wrong, bearing in mind what all of you said. So how would you rephrase this then?
I would probably come up with:
*Díky, že jsi řekl mi to.*


----------



## marsi.ku

It's even better to say "*Díky, že jsi mi to řekl*." or in spoken Czech: *Díky, žes mi to řekl*.


----------



## Roy776

marsi.ku said:


> It's even better to say "*Díky, že jsi mi to řekl*." or in spoken Czech: *Díky, žes mi to řekl*.



I had considered both of your versions, but I wasn't sure if they were correct. Thanks for that


----------

